
HUI.js JavaScript Re-Usable UI Library - Horlahcoded
https://github.com/Horlahcoded/HUI.js
======
gitgud
I don't really understand what problem this solves, but it's impressive that
this was created by a 17 year old boy from Nigeria.

Keep up the development kid!

~~~
Horlahcoded
Thanks. it is a layout library to create re-usable web components.

------
aldanor
Just an fyi, the name of this library is the most common swear word in
Russian.

~~~
sunebeck
It means dick.

~~~
oceanghost
To be fair almost any sequence of letters means dick in some language.

------
miskamyasa
Клевое название :)

